# Vibes



## perpend

I heard this line in a movie titled "A coffee in Berlin".

Eine Schauspielerin sagt: _Was sind denn hier für komische Vibes in der Luft?_

The scene is kind of tense. 10ish people are discussing a performance-art sort of play.

When listening, I heard "Weibs" for "Vibes", though "Weibs" isn't necessarily a word.

I checked the subtitle, and it says: _What are all these strange vibes?_

A great translation, really.

My query: Would "Vibes" be easily understood by a native German speaker, in the German text?

Ist es mitterweile eingedeutscht, oder eher nur bei bestimmten Leuten?

Zwischen "Weibs" und "Vibes" geht das ganze mit "W" und "V" von der Laut her.

I ask also in part since as a non-native speaker, it would probably be not recommended for me to just plop in "Vibes" in German, in a sentence. I would come across weird.

_*Good vibes to all.*_


----------



## Kwistax

_Vibe_ wie andere englische Wörter hat sich in die Umgangssprache vieler moderen, jungeren Leute eingenistet. Genauso wie _cool, great, nice, network, top...._


----------



## perpend

Kann Franzoesisch gut zwischen "W" und "V" am Anfang eines Wortes underscheiden?


----------



## Kwistax

Belgian more than French:

we say _wagon_, thay say _vagon_.


----------



## Frank78

perpend said:


> Kann Franzoesisch gut zwischen "W" und "V" am Anfang eines Wortes underscheiden?



Sollten Sie, zumindest gibt es den /w/-Laut im Französischen, z.B. in "oui".



perpend said:


> Zwischen "Weibs" und "Vibes" geht das ganze mit "W" und "V" von der Laut her.



 Der LAUT /v/ ist doch der gleiche, auch wenn jeweils ein anderer Buchstabe steht.


----------



## perpend

Wie spricht man "Wienerle" auf Franzoesisch aus? Mit "W" wie bei "oui", oder "V" wie bei "Vibes" in meinem Kontext?


----------



## Kwistax

Was ist Wienerle?

Wiener ist ein deutsches Wort und muss deshalb je nach der deutschen Aussprechung ausgedrückt werden.

Was das Französiche betrifft, sprechen Franzosen den W als einen V aus. In Belgien kann dieser Buchstabe jedoch als reinen W, wie in OUI, ausgesprochen werden (lwie wagon, wallonie, W.C...)


----------



## perpend

"wienerle" sind wie "hot dogs", aber etwas länger.


----------



## perpend

Du würdest "Weibs" und "Vibes" gleich aussprechen, Frank?


----------



## Frank78

perpend said:


> Du würdest "Weibs" und "Vibes" gleich aussprechen, Frank?



Natürlich, wie denn sonst? Wenn ein Unterschied besteht, dann allenfalls in der Länge des Vokals, im Englischen mit etwas mehr "drawl".

Der Buchstabe W wird doch immer /v/ gesprochen im Deutschen.


----------



## bearded

perpend said:


> Wie spricht man "Wienerle" auf Franzoesisch aus


Ich fürchte, dass Franzosen 'Wienerle' niemals aussprechen. Italiener übrigens auch nicht.


----------



## perpend

"Wienerle" gibt es in Bayern beim Metzger zu kaufen.


----------



## bearded

Du fragtest aber, wie es ''auf Französisch'' ausgesprochen wird. Verzeihung für meinen Witz.
Italienische Touristen in Bayern würden das Wort auch richtig aussprechen (soweit sie wissen, wie die Aussprache eines deutschen W klingt): Viele verwechseln aber Deutsch mit Englisch und glauben, dass im Deutschen jedes Anfangs-We wie U auszusprechen sei...
Wie sich Franzosen in Bayern verhalten, weiß ich nicht...


----------



## perpend

Ich fragte nur, wegen dem Einwand von Kwistax, aus belgischer Sicht.

Witzig, aber, deinerseits, bearded! I will have to read it a couple times.


----------



## Kajjo

Frank78 said:


> Natürlich, wie denn sonst? Wenn ein Unterschied besteht, dann allenfalls in der Länge des Vokals, im Englischen mit etwas mehr "drawl".
> 
> Der Buchstabe W wird doch immer /v/ gesprochen im Deutschen.


 Sehe ich genauso. Wie sonst?


----------



## Dan2

perpend said:


> Du würdest "Weibs" und "Vibes" gleich aussprechen, Frank?





Frank78 said:


> Natürlich, wie denn sonst?


"Weibs" hat [v] (oder "hätte" wenn es ein Wort wäre). EDIT: Der Sohn des Weibs.  OK.
"Vibes" hat wahrscheinlich auch [v], aber nur weil es ein ausländisches Wort ist.  Normalerweise haben "V"-Wörter [f] (zB, "Vieh").  Vielleicht war es aus diesem Grund, dass perpend die Frage stellte.


----------



## Frank78

Dan2 said:


> "Vibes" hat wahrscheinlich auch [v], aber nur weil es ein ausländisches Wort ist.  Normalerweise haben "V"-Wörter [f] (zB, "Vieh").  Vielleicht war es aus diesem Grund, dass perpend die Frage stellte.[/plain]



Kommt drauf an was du mit ausländisch meinst. Auch in deutschen Lehn- und Fremdwörtern wird das V /v/ gesprochen, z.B. Veranda, Ventilator, Virus, Video, Viktor (Name), Vase, etc.


----------



## Dan2

Weiß ich schon.  Aber nochmals:

perpend: "Du würdest "Weibs" und "Vibes" gleich aussprechen, Frank?" (und der schreibt viel über die Aussprache von V und W)
Du: "Natürlich, wie denn sonst?"

Worauf ich hinauswollte: Vielleicht glaubt _perpend_, dass "Vibes" [faips] zu aussprechen auszusprechen ist (sowie "Vieh" [fi] ist).  Das wäre eine Antwort auf dein "Wie denn sonst?"


----------



## Frank78

Dan2 said:


> Worauf ich hinauswollte: Vielleicht glaubt _perpend_, dass "*Vibes" [faips]* zu aussprechen ist (sowie "Vieh" [fi] ist).  Das wäre eine Antwort auf dein "Wie denn sonst?"



Oder die Schauspielerin hat mit dickem bayrischen Akzent gesprochen.


----------



## perpend

Ja---ich habe mir tatsächlich eher vorstellen konnen, dass es evtl. [faips] ausgesprochen wäre. Wie bei "Vieh", in dem Beispiel *von* Dan, oder eben bei "_von_" wie ich gerade schrieb.

Die Beispiele an Lehn- und Fremdwoertern ist gut, Frank.

Ist aber "Vibes" echt so etwas? Koennte man nicht einfach sagen: Was ist denn hier für eine komische Stimmung (in der Luft)?

Wäre "Vibes" vielleicht (ah ... auch ein richtiges deutsches "V" bei "vielleicht") eher "Modedeutsch"?

_Last not least: Thanks Frank and Dan (and fice fersa ) for the interesting discussion._


----------



## Frieder

Spätestens seit "Good Vibrations" von den Beach Boys wusste hier in Deutschland jeder Hippie, was _Vibrations_ sind, und das Wort ist damals in die Jugendsprache eingegangen. Jetzt, kurz vor der Rente, weiß ich natürlich immer noch, was _Vibrations _sind – deshalb kam mir die Abkürzung _Vibes _auch bekannt vor, ohne sie vorher jemals gehört zu haben. Die Bedeutung hat sich offensichtlich kaum geändert. _
Komische Vibes_ sind halt das Gegenteil von _Good Vibrations_.


perpend said:


> Wäre "Vibes" vielleicht eher "Modedeutsch"?


Irgendwie schon – wenn man _Vibrations _schon dem Establishment zurechnet, dann ist _Vibes _eher Jugendslang.


----------



## perpend

Thanks, Frieder. Very intuitive.

(In Rente gehen---also bitte. Viel zu früh. Wir täten dich vermissen! Rente verschieben, Bursche!)


----------



## Hutschi

Ich bezweifle, dass es allgemein verständlich ist, außerhalb von Gruppensprachen.
Wenn man Englisch kann, ist es verständlich.

Ich hätte es Deutsch ebenfalls eher "Vibes" [faips] ausgesprochen (wie auch Vibration), aber leicht zu /v/ verschoben, jedoch in englischem Kontext mit  /v/. 

Die Aussprache von "V" ist regional verschieden und hängt auch vom Wort ab. Standard bei Vibration ist /v/. Beim langsamen betonten Sprechen verwende ich auch  /v/.


----------

